

The insignificance of statistical significance [pdf] - agconway
http://www.johndcook.com/SupremeCourtRuling2.pdf

======
equark
The problem with statistical significance is really not about weighing type I
vs type II errors. It's much more about 1) basing decisions conditional on the
data rather than the null, 3) dealing with nuisance parameters, 3) combining
information from both from prior sources and through dependencies across
unknown quantities and 4) having some flexible and coherent recipe for
tackling inference when confronted with new applied problems.

